# Sun kissed Wabi Kusa



## Antoni

Hi everyone,

just decided to share with you my latest wabi kusa bowl. This is an experiment and in its early stage. I wanted to create a wabi kusa in this bowl for quite some time and a couple of months ago, I have started it using cat litter for substrate, enriched with some miracle grow organic fertilizer from BQ, I had laying around. The plants are 1-2 Grow Pogostemon Erectus, Eleocharis sp. Mini,
Alternanthera reineckii 'Mini', Hottonia Palustris, a small bit of Ludwigia arcuata and uknown carpeting plant from Paulo. Will add some more plants soon.

No artificial light, I'm relaying only on the sun, as the bowl is on the window sill. The growth is really slow, but I need to admit that it has been started during the winter months, so I think, now it will start grow faster.

I'm spraying it once a day with RO with really small amount of Tropica ferts in it and I have it covered half way with clink foil.


----------



## fish fodder

Love it!


----------



## Ian Holdich

Simple and beautiful!


----------



## Antoni

Thanks guys! I definitely think that more plants will make it more interesting, but I'm waiting to start a new scape, so I can use the left over


----------



## Pinkmummy79

sweet


----------



## Steve Smith

How's this going Antoni?


----------



## Antoni

HI Steve,

it doing ok, the pogo is growing like mad...I think it will be flowering soon  I'm waiting for some more plants to come and will fill the gaps  And I must take some more pictures. Sorry for not updating!


----------



## aliclarke86

hope this is coming on nicely


----------



## Antoni

At the moment the Pogo is starting flowering. Hope in a day or two the flower will be ready  Will take pictures this weekend I promise!

I have planted some HC, Rotala Rotondifolia and Rotala Green which are just starting to take off.


----------



## Antoni

I have taken couple of pictures tonight.

Here is a shot of the Pogo starting to form flower!





Here is a shot of the wabi from the front.





The HC is just starting to grow and I hope in couple of weeks, will cover the substrate. From the bottom of the bowl you can see the roots of the plants...lots of them. Should take a picture of this next time.

And there is a shot from above:


----------



## aliclarke86

Looks really nice and I'm sure the hc will go for it. I managed to cover a 6" x 6" pot in 3 weeks 

I am keen to try one myself but what sort of maintenance ie misting and keeping the temp up is involved?


----------



## Antoni

Thanks Ali! It is almost mainanence free. I spray it every morning, but keep a bit of clink foil covering half of it, just to retain some of the water, as it is on the window sill and when is sunny outside, it dries out quickly. You can spray it every morning/evening and to add some water to the substrate, when doing water changes in your tanks. This way, will add some nutrients to the substrate as well. That is all


----------



## Mr. Teapot

I absolutely love this. I never knew anything about wabi kusa before reading this prompted me to google it and also look around the emersed forum. Really makes me want to give it a go.


----------



## Antoni

Wabi Kusa is very different and interesting aspect of planted tanks. You can keep them like this, you can scape emmersed, it is just pure fun and you don't get the common problems of aquscaping like algae


----------



## dean

Where are you from ?
What temperature is it at?


----------



## Antoni

UK my friend  on the window sill...maybe 18 C, when under the direct sun light a bit more, but that is just for 4-5 h a day.


----------



## Antoni

Just took 2 quick shots with daylight only, nothing fancy, but wanted to share the new flowers  Please excuse the dust on the glass.... but it was spontaneous shot, without any preparation


----------



## Mick.Dk

You've just got to love Pogostemon-flowers


----------



## Antoni

I love them, Mick! This is now my favorite emersed plant  Waiting for all of them to flower soon  Hope that the rotalas will flower too!


----------



## Mick.Dk

Hmmm - hold ur horses ........... flowers of Rotala are usually not impressive.
If you can find space for Hygrophila (fx. corymbosa or pinnatifida) you will have something nice to look forward to. Hyg. araguaia if space is limited.
Bacoba carolineana has nice, blue flowers, Limn. hippuroides readily give nice, purple flowers and so does Lindernia.The variegated type of Lindernia gives the added bonus of green/white patterned, small leaves.
Those are all really easy to grow to flower 
Mick.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi Antoni,
now i really want to try a wabi set up !!! hehe
I just need to find a nice glass bowl and i will be ready. I have a lot of plants growing emerge form in a pond so I can just pick them. 
did you ludwigia arcuata have flowering yet ? 

congrats mate


----------



## Antoni

Mick.Dk said:


> Hmmm - hold ur horses ........... flowers of Rotala are usually not impressive.
> If you can find space for Hygrophila (fx. corymbosa or pinnatifida) you will have something nice to look forward to. Hyg. araguaia if space is limited.
> Bacoba carolineana has nice, blue flowers, Limn. hippuroides readily give nice, purple flowers and so does Lindernia.The variegated type of Lindernia gives the added bonus of green/white patterned, small leaves.
> Those are all really easy to grow to flower
> Mick.


HI Mick,

You are driving me towards the creation of a emmersed garden at home now...... start thinking about extending the window silll  

I'm not sure I will have space for more plants in this particular setup, but will do a new one most likely........because of you!


----------



## Antoni

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Antoni,
> now i really want to try a wabi set up !!! hehe
> I just need to find a nice glass bowl and i will be ready. I have a lot of plants growing emerge form in a pond so I can just pick them.
> did you ludwigia arcuata have flowering yet ?
> 
> congrats mate


Hi Mate,

no the ludwigia has not flowered yet it is pogo time now  Hopefully will get some more flowers soon.

I cant wait for your creation! Just get a cheap bowl from John Lewis or even sometimes in Pound land or Hobby craft you can get a nice and cheap one, plant it and please share with us!


----------

